# Garage Floor Paint



## chefy (May 9, 2011)

Hoping to paint my garage floor any time soon, Think I'll go for Ronseal Diamond Hard.
Anyone know of where / who has best price ? I'll need 2 x 5L, I think its about 45 quid in B n Q, hoping to improve on that from somewhere.


----------



## Joe90k (Apr 7, 2013)

Would also like to know this, would ideally like to tile the garage with plastic floor tiles but for a 15m square space £300 is ridiculous, I covered it in latex screed when I moved in after making some alterations to it, the car is vacating for a couple of weeks so I will be painting and sorting the floor out in the meantime.


----------



## gtimitch (Nov 12, 2006)

Why dont you try a local carpet store for offcuts of lino?

I have carpet and unerlay in ourswhich helps keep cosy in winter


----------



## gtimitch (Nov 12, 2006)

On the note of floor paint, keep an eye on aldi or lidl as they always have the baulm? Brand of floor paint on offer regularly.


----------



## SKY (Sep 25, 2011)

Can't beat Watco's' Epoxy Coat - top stuff and will last years and years.


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

20l supacoat on eBay for £25 delivered, it's what I use in my unit and lasts brilliantly, I repaint it once a year and it sees at least 1200 cars on it during that time!


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

I've got Ronseal Diamond Hard on mine in red.
Did it about 2-3 yr ago.

I overpainted grey (that i did a couple of years before), and it has all but peeled off.
I think I should have removed all the grey paint and started from scratch.

Wont be going for the ronseal again to be fair


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

I woud personally recommend any of the Regal professional grade floor paints. Great help and advice from them as to how the paint is to be used and which version for your needs. Quick delivery and competitively priced. In the end I chose the single pack in light grey due to light traffic use…

http://www.regalpaints.co.uk/product/quick-dry-high-build-floor-paint-paint04.html


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

As above, use a two pack Epoxy, it will last years, resisting tyre wear, chemicals, impacts. It's what's used in distribution warehouses etc.

I've used Regal two pack and the finish is outstanding.


----------



## zdravo (Oct 12, 2011)

That's self leveling thing right?

Really good stuff


----------



## chefy (May 9, 2011)

I've not had the chance to look into this any further, thanks for all the feedback, I have looked / seen the Regal stuff and was thinking about it, so, I might make some enquiries, looks like Ronseal is OUT then !!
Don't think I'd fancy the lino tho - gtmitch, and very doubtful if I could get a 6.5 X 6 m off-cut anyway !

I'm going to do the walls first - got the paint - just need to make a start - not my cuppa, but needs must, and as sure as ducks go quack, my wife is gona want some where in the house painted, and, its sure to be followed by, "well its more important than the garage"


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

SystemClenz said:


> 20l supacoat on eBay for £25 delivered, it's what I use in my unit and lasts brilliantly, I repaint it once a year and it sees at least 1200 cars on it during that time!


Was it this stuff ? , I was looking at this but put off due to the seller feedback , some are complaining its lifting

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/SUPERCOAT...-GARAGE-FLOOR-PAINT-IN-OUT-DOOR-/231172486335


----------



## SadlyDistracted (Jan 18, 2013)

Hmm paint, 2 x epoxy or otherwise seems to lift for many users even if top surface is scarified and acid etched. 11 Years ago on clean concrete I used Thompsons _solvent _concrete sealer, simply poured it on and allowed to soak in, brushing until bubbles stopped forming, allowed to part dry, then applied another coat, heavier than recommended, and 11 years later it's still all there - brilliant!
There was a pong of the solvent for several days though...

I applied the first coat very heavy to get it to soak in to the concrete, hence the bubbling as it saturated / soaked in, so forming 2 - 3mm penetration rather than just as a layer of 'paint' on top, has withstood various activities, jacking, axle standsand is water and oil proof to boot etc. :thumb:


----------



## jenks (Apr 20, 2009)

Don't know if it's still relevant to the OP, but B&Q now have 3-4-2 offer on paint, including the Ronseal floor paint.
On a side note, I sealed my garage floor this weekend with a trade brand sealant. I was going to use the Regal paint high build epoxy, HOWEVER, I spoke to them today and got told that this needs to sit directly on the concrete, so out of the question for me now


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

I'm planning on painting a garage floor soon.
I'm going to seal it with 50/50 PVA water mix twice and then paint it using this paint:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/231204245...eName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## shl-kelso (Dec 27, 2012)

Dannbodge said:


> I'm planning on painting a garage floor soon.
> I'm going to seal it with 50/50 PVA water mix twice and then paint it using this paint:
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/231204245...eName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


I wouldn't recommend PVA as a an undercoat for this kind of paint unless the manufacturer specifically requires it, it is not designed for this kind of application and may simply create a weak layer that allows the paint peel away in future. If the concrete is in poor condition and very powdery then there may be a stabiliser/sealer that will work with the final finish to ensure good bonding, otherwise an acid wash to create an rough/abraded surface will be the best key for the paint.


----------



## Stewartfinley (Mar 3, 2012)

Screw fix do a very hard wearing floor paint used 5L to do my single garage.

http://m.screwfix.com/p/no-nonsense-floor-paint-grey-2-5ltr/74591?filtered=true


----------



## chefy (May 9, 2011)

Stewartfinley said:


> Screw fix do a very hard wearing floor paint used 5L to do my single garage.
> 
> http://m.screwfix.com/p/no-nonsense-floor-paint-grey-2-5ltr/74591?filtered=true


Is that the "no nonsence" paint ? see thay also have Leyland paint, whats that like ?

I'm leaning towards the two part epoxy stuff ! ?


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

People Pllllleaaaasssssssssssse, forget what can be bought in a DIY shop.

Do it once, do it right. Use an Epoxy paint. Better still a two pack Epoxy, it will last years.

Watco or Regal are two good manufacturers.


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

shl-kelso said:


> I wouldn't recommend PVA as a an undercoat for this kind of paint unless the manufacturer specifically requires it, it is not designed for this kind of application and may simply create a weak layer that allows the paint peel away in future. If the concrete is in poor condition and very powdery then there may be a stabiliser/sealer that will work with the final finish to ensure good bonding, otherwise an acid wash to create an rough/abraded surface will be the best key for the paint.


The floor is about 30 years old and from what I remember is dusty.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Don't bother with the Ronseal floor paint, its doesn't do as it says on the tin. I bought 10 litres a few years back, and complained to them when it started lifting, they then sent me a further 10 litres in compensation.:wall:

Look on ebay for the 2 part epoxy floor paint, I got 10 litres of the Regal paint for less than the Ronseal rubbish, its been down 12 months now and hasn't lifted at all, has hot tyres on it and various chemicals etc... No issues.


----------



## olliecampbell (Jan 30, 2007)

What does everyone use to level their floor beforehand?

My garage floor is 47 years old and anything but smooth!


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

olliecampbell said:


> What does everyone use to level their floor beforehand?
> 
> My garage floor is 47 years old and anything but smooth!


Hire a concrete polisher, (noisy dusty, hard work)

or just use a high build two pack epoxy to take the worst of the bumps out.

http://www.regalpaints.co.uk/product/high-build-epoxy-garage-floor-paint-GPaint03.html

Failing that, get a contractor to do a self levellling epoxy.


----------

